# BE CAREFUL when cleaning



## watch_art (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah - so this is what happens when you try to clean your lathe up before taking the part off.  

DOH!  

So I had FINISHED this cap and was wiping up some water.  My dumb tired (TIRED) butt forgets the cap is on there and I sorta slide the tail w/ live center over and CRACK.  I yell a choice word or two, smack the cap off the rest of the blank, still in the holder.  And go drink some water.
:biggrin:

I went back and made another cap in about 35 minutes, and it turned out WAY better.  So I'm okay with it.




002 by snennewton, on Flickr

Stuff like this makes me think PR is way sturdier than I originally would have guessed.  First the gray cap gets dropped by a kid at school and just bounces, and then this.  I would have guessed the damage to the cap would have been WAY worse.  This really isn't too bad.  As hard as I slammed it... only about a 1/2" from the total length went missing.

:monkey:


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 26, 2012)

Good looking threading.  At least you know they are well done.
Charles


----------



## ericd (Mar 26, 2012)

I had to look at for awhile. I thought it was a finger


----------



## watch_art (Mar 26, 2012)

That would have been BAD.


----------



## wizard (Mar 26, 2012)

ericd said:


> I had to look at for awhile. I thought it was a finger



WOW...that was my first reaction too... !


----------

